#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-25
<Kilos> hello africa
<Kilos> QA  coffee on
 * QA washes some mugs
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> QA  ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Kilos> hi lin
<R0ok_> QA coffee off
<QA> R0ok_: Huh?
<R0ok_> QA coffee
<QA> R0ok_: *blink*
<R0ok_> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<R0ok_> morning Africa ???
<R0ok_> QA how is Africa this morning ?
<QA> R0ok_: One learns a new thing every day
<R0ok_> QA I see..
<QA> R0ok_: Sorry...
<R0ok_> QA apologies accepted. But why apologize, my noble steed ??
<QA> R0ok_: Excuse me?
<R0ok_> haha..this bot is loco
<QA> Coffee's ready for R0ok_!
<R0ok_> QA thank you
<QA> no worries, R0ok_
<elacheche> o/
<inetpro> QA: how
<QA> inetpro: how is Africa this morning ?
<inetpro> QA: forget how
<QA> inetpro: Yessir
<inetpro> good afternoon everyone
<elacheche> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  you well lad?
<pieter2627> hi and yes sir ty, and self?
<Kilos> ok ty
<pieter2627> see you had a long power outage for the day
<Kilos> terrible
<pieter2627> yes they are, am actually starting to consider to get an ebook reader to have something to do
<Kilos> haha i work in the yard in the sun so it has some good having no power
<pieter2627> ah, warming up a bit - although it is very hot in the sun so close to winter
<Kilos> i just soak it all up, because come dark time i shiver all night
<pieter2627> haha
<Kilos> only bed and bath are warm times
<elacheche> Kilos,
<elacheche> Go to http://planet.ubuntu.com/ search in the page using the string El Acheche Anis :D
<elacheche> :p :D
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what more must i look at, is that part of your blog that shows or what?
<elacheche> yep :) :) I added my blog to the planet and wrote that article about the new slot..
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i have edition 7 of the book
<Kilos> lots of reading
<elacheche> If you're free you can create a blog 5 minutes, add an article in an other 5 minutes and add it to the planet in an other 5 minutes :d
<elacheche> You need only 15minutes :d
<elacheche> d
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i showed you my new blog didnt i??
<elacheche> It's easy isn't :D Nope :D you didn't :p
<elacheche> You see, when am lazy you push me to do something, when you're lazy I do the same :D
<Kilos> http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Kilos> haha, im never lazy, just old
<elacheche> hahaha :D my apologize :D
<elacheche> Nice blog :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ty\
<Kilos> was mainly to get sites link in google
<elacheche> You know how to use GIMP?
<Kilos> little bit only
<Kilos> i think i used it to make pics use less data
<elacheche> To add your blog to the planet you need 3 things, 1/ RSS link to ubuntu-planet contents in your blog, 2/Name (that's easy :D ) 3/ Hackergotchi (that's the image with your face)..
<elacheche> You can create the hackergotchi using gimp
<Kilos> oh my
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> what is this hackergotchi thing
<Kilos> i then have it on my blog
<elacheche> http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/elacheche.png
<elacheche> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackergotchi
<Kilos> i have to go and eat, wbb
<elacheche> bon appetit
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> elacheche  what scale size did you use?
<Kilos> mine is 200x233 atm
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-26
<Kilos> morning africa
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy  elacheche
<elacheche> o/ Kilos
<elacheche> Kilos,
<elacheche> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue418#A_new_timeslot_for_the_Membership_Board_meetings
<Kilos> ive read the letter already elacheche
<elacheche> So now it's officially PUBLIC :) Congrats Kilos :)
<Kilos> you did it not me
<Kilos> hehe
<elacheche> It was your idea
<Kilos> nono im innocent
<elacheche> hahahahahahah
<hjjh> hello
<Kilos> hi hjjh
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu africa
<Kilos> where are you ?
<hjjh> thanks
<hjjh> am here
<Kilos> lol
<hjjh> am from sudan
<hjjh> and you?
<Kilos> i meant what country hehe
<Kilos> im in south africa
<hjjh> nice to talk 2 u body
<hjjh> hw u doing?
<Kilos> im glad you found us, have you read http://slexy.org/view/s2aEqtz90N
<Kilos> im good ty, trying to get all of africas ubuntu and linux users here
<hjjh> not yet .. its mandatory ?!
<Kilos> no anyone can join us
<Kilos> we have guys from tunisia right down to cape town here
<hjjh> ok this great idea :)
<hjjh> i will help you
<hjjh> do achieve that
<Kilos> it will give all the countries a home channel to chat and get and give help on
<Kilos> ty i need help
<hjjh> great great
<Kilos> have you seen our site?
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<hjjh> no
<hjjh> woow its nice
<hjjh> supported by canonical as i see?!
<Kilos> yeah i like it and no one has faulted it yet
<Kilos> yes its official
<hjjh> glad to see africa in there interest :)
<hjjh> so you are the responsible from this irc channel ?
<Kilos> yes, the problem is that some users dont have local channels, so you try do things on their own, here we can all help each other
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> and the south african team built the site
<hjjh> v.good job
<hjjh> really good work
<Kilos> yes they did a great job i think
<hjjh> fact am using Linux since 2007
<Kilos> still a couple of things to tweak when the guys have time
<hjjh> and ubuntu since 2009
<Kilos> how did you find this channel?
<Kilos> ah same as me then
<Kilos> make this channel a favourite by you
<hjjh> this my first time talking here mean this channel
<hjjh> its sound great
<Kilos> how did you find it
<Kilos> we need to advertise
<hjjh> yes sure I can do any thing to help :)
<Kilos> do you guys have a LoCo there?
<hjjh> not sure
<Kilos> these have joined so far https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Kilos> you are the first from sudan
<hjjh> will invite my friend linux users
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> and if you know any in surrounding countries get them to join too
<hjjh> yeah i know some people from Ethiopia
<Kilos> oh thats good tsega has joined us as well
<Kilos> invite them all
<hjjh> i will dear
<Kilos> y
<Kilos> ty
<hjjh> my real name is mohamed btw
<Kilos> mine is miles
<hjjh> this is my phone number +249913309799
<hjjh> also you can inter it in facebook search u get my account there
<Kilos> i dont use facebook often, i like IRC
<Kilos> do you have a launchpad account
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<hjjh> sure
<Kilos> join the africa team there
<hjjh> can we creat sudan loco
<Kilos> yes we will help you do it, get all your ubuntu members together
<Kilos> QA  google how to create an ubuntu LoCo
<QA> Kilos: "Home | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal" http://loco.ubuntu.com/ :: "Setting up a LoCo Team | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal" http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/ :: "LoCoTeamHowto - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto :: "LoCoTeams - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams :: "Ubuntu LoCo Teams List" http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ :: "LoCoFAQ - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ :: "LoCoCouncil -…
<mohamed_linux> hello
<Kilos> hi mohamed_linux
<mohamed_linux> i joined on launchpad now
<mohamed_linux> ubuntu africa team on launchpad
<Kilos> good
<mohamed_linux> but it say mohamed Pending approval
<Kilos> wait ill sort that
<mohamed_linux> how long will wait
<Kilos> 2 mins
<mohamed_linux> ty
<mohamed_linux> :D
<Kilos> done
<pieter2627> hi mohamed_linux, and welcome
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  sorry dint see you login
<mohamed_linux> hi pieter2627
<mohamed_linux> thank you my dear
<pieter2627> uh, i've been on all day - greeted all earlier as i remember
<Kilos> making a Hackergotchi
<Kilos> actually geting my daughter to do it for me
<pieter2627> a Hackergotchi?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> QA  google what is a Hackergotchi
<QA> Kilos: "Hackergotchi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hackergotchi :: "Nicu's How-to - Draw a hackergotchi (or just people heads) with ..." http://howto.nicubunu.ro/inkscape_face_draw/ :: "Hackergotchi - FedoraProject" https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Hackergotchi :: "Linux.com :: Creating hackergotchis using the GIMP" http://archive09.linux.com/articles/61131 :: "Hackergotchi Heads! - Planet G…
<mohamed_linux> hhhhh
<Kilos> new name for profile pic
<pieter2627> oh
<pieter2627> Kilos: are you still looking for some translators?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> gimme 5 mins pieter2627
<Kilos> ubuntu always is i think
<pieter2627> i mean for the site and to get africa peeps
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> in what languages
<pieter2627> Arabic is a major lang in north africa as far as i remember
<Kilos> you know arabic pieter2627  ?
<pieter2627> haha no, but someone from sudan might ;)
<Mohamed_linux1> hhhhhhh
<Kilos> aha
<Mohamed_linux1> good one :D
<pieter2627> although i do know the meaning of a few arabic words
<Mohamed_linux1> like what?
<Kilos> well once we have all the countires here we will have all the languages
<Kilos> so everyone that undersands can help
<pieter2627> Mohamed_linux1: sudan means prince, king or ruler right?
<Mohamed_linux1> no ... it means black face :D
<pieter2627> ah no... haha
<Mohamed_linux1> hahahahah
<Mohamed_linux1> but we like america have black white orange not matter we are all humans :)
<pieter2627> Mohamed_linux1: yip
<Mohamed_linux1> where are from pieter2627?
<pieter2627> south africa
<Mohamed_linux1> kilos also frm there btw
<pieter2627> yes about 15kms from me
<pieter2627> a sultan was arabic for king...
<Kilos> sultans of swing
<Kilos> dire straits
<pieter2627> i missed you somewhere kilos
<Mohamed_linux> me 2
 * pieter2627 thought he was pulling my leg
<Kilos> QA  google sultans of swing
<QA> Kilos: "The Sultans of Swing | Jerry Bennett Entertainment" http://thesultans.com/ :: "Sultans of Swing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sultans_of_Swing :: "Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing (Alchemy Live) - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Pa9x9fZBtY :: "Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing (Lyrics) - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ4px9Ri0Y0 :: "Sultans Of Swing Lyrics - Dire St…
<Mohamed_linux>  QA  google sudan
<QA> Mohamed_linux: "Sudan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudan :: "Sudan - The World Factbook" https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/su.html :: "Sudan country profile - Overview - BBC News" http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-14094995 :: "Sudan.Net: Your Complete Guide on Sudan" http://www.sudan.net/ :: "Sudan News - Breaking World Sudan News - The New York Times" …
<Mohamed_linux> hhhhhhhhhh
<Kilos> i think they meant at the time they are the kings of swinf
<Kilos> swing
<Mohamed_linux> ?
<Kilos> wbb guys gotta go get stuff outside
<Mohamed_linux> ok
<Mohamed_linux> back
<Kilos> yeah
<Mohamed_linux> what version of ubuntu you use ..am using 14.04 LTS
<elacheche> Hey again!
<elacheche> Salam Mohamed_linux :)
<elacheche> Greetings from Tunisia :)
<Kilos> 14.04 kde
<elacheche> Kilos, 2or 3 months ago I forced a coworker to use Ubuntu as a Dev OS.. She hated me for that :) :D :D
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> Last Friday she told me that she'll install Ubuntu on here personal laptop because it's better :) :D
<Kilos> they all wake up sooner or later
<Kilos> some are just stubborn
<elacheche> An other one was using Ubuntu for 2 years now.. She was complaining all the time, it's not good, it's not stable, it crachs, it bugs, etc, etc.. Last week she switched back to Win to test one of our applications, she came to me telling me that Ubuntu is far far better than WinBugs x) :D
<elacheche> Salam Mohamed_linux, Greetings from Tunisia :)
<Mohamed_linux> o 3leekom al slaaaaam :)
<Mohamed_linux> nice to talk to you my dear
<elacheche> :)
<Mohamed_linux> Tunisia is beautiful :D
<elacheche> Kilos, Hahaha.. My coworker was here and reading what I wrote about here :D
<Mohamed_linux> what ubuntu you used ...mine is 14.04 LTS ??!!
<Kilos> hahaha tell her she can install ubuntu and enjoy
<Kilos> mine is kubuntu 14.04 LTS
<elacheche> I managed to convert almost all WinBugs users here at work, there is only 3 persons who resisted, 2 are Devs, and the 3rd HR, and am preparing a Xubuntu session for the HR right now, hope that she accept it :D
<elacheche> Mohamed_linux, I use many versions/derivatives of ubuntu, why you're asking?
<Mohamed_linux> to share info body
<elacheche> Ah! OK :) I thought that you have issues :D
<Mohamed_linux> looool
<Mohamed_linux> yes i have ;)
<Mohamed_linux> but tell me first
<Kilos> elacheche  you can tell Mohamed_linux  what he needs to do to form a LoCo
<Mohamed_linux> what type of technology you interest
<elacheche> Mohamed_linux, for my OWN use I install Ubuntu using the minimal ISO, it install only the CORE, no additional apps, no GUI, it's like a server.. Then I install Xorg, and finish by installing my favorite DE and apps :)
<Mohamed_linux> great, i've such tut when i convert my linux box to voip server
<Mohamed_linux> bast 2 years a go
<Mohamed_linux> :)
<Mohamed_linux> did you hear abot asterisk server
<Mohamed_linux> QA google asterisk
<QA> Mohamed_linux: "Asterisk" http://www.asterisk.org/ :: "Asterisk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterisk :: "Asterisk (PBX) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asterisk_(PBX) :: "Asterisk | Asterisk Phone System | Digium" http://www.digium.com/en/products/asterisk :: "Home page :: The Official Website for Asterisk Knee Protection ..." https://www.asterisk.com/ ::…
<elacheche> Yeah Mohamed_linux
<elacheche> Mohamed_linux, if you wanna start a LoCo Team you should read this → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto
<Mohamed_linux> so I need to know from all of you which technology you are involve or takes much time study or expert on it
<Mohamed_linux> to have common interest between us
<elacheche> Mohamed_linux, I'm a SysAdmin.. I usually work on everything :) :D And interessted by almost everything :)
<Mohamed_linux> oooh glad to hear that
<Mohamed_linux> :)
<Mohamed_linux> what about you kilos?
<Kilos> i chat on irc
<Mohamed_linux> what is your interest?
<Kilos> i repair pcs for school kids in the area
<Mohamed_linux> cool :D
<Kilos> this is me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<elacheche> And this is me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/elacheche
<Kilos> see im mixed up with the clever peeps here
<Mohamed_linux> hhhhhhh
<elacheche> Stop it Kilos.. you're the clever one here :) :D You started this project :)
<elacheche> I was thinking about grouping ARABS in one LoCo, never thought that I can do it for AFRICANS! You did it :)
<Kilos> na that wasnt clever man, that was just a need to do something for ubuntu in whatever way i could
<Kilos> but this is working out fine imo
<Kilos> actually Mohamed_linux  you didnt tell me how you found this channel
<Mohamed_linux> first its great idea to have channel exist
<Mohamed_linux> you are nice people :-D
<Mohamed_linux> for real :)
<Kilos> yes all friendly here
<Kilos> no fighting
<Mohamed_linux> ;)
<Kilos> teamwork is the way to go ahead
<Mohamed_linux> i faced problem to join another channel called #metasploit
<Mohamed_linux> any help dears
<Kilos> what problem im in there
<Mohamed_linux> refuse to register nickname
<Mohamed_linux> Cannot join #metasploit: Registration is required.
<Mohamed_linux> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Kilos> oh you need to register your nick first
<Mohamed_linux> how to do that
<Kilos>   /msg nickserv register email password i think it is
<Mohamed_linux> can i use gmail ?
<Kilos> yes you enter your email address then the password
<Mohamed_linux> what password?
<Mohamed_linux> any or gmail?
<Kilos> freenode password
<Mohamed_linux> ahaaaaaaa
<Kilos> elacheche  help here man i forget
<Mohamed_linux> am stupid :)
<Kilos> you can do /nickserv help
<Mohamed_linux> ok thanks
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos, methinks the "AfricanTeams" page should include links to the loco page
<andrewlsd> for each company
<andrewlsd> s/company/country/
<Kilos> add it elacheche
<Kilos> oh sorry andrewlsd  i thought that was from cheche
<andrewlsd> ^ I see there is a link to the full ubuntu loco list, but I ended up there by accident.
<andrewlsd> so mebbe each country listing could be a shortcut (where applicable) to that country's own loco page.
<andrewlsd> no worries Kilos
<Kilos> i get kinda deurmekaar at times
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> can you still not post on trello?
<Kilos> lemme go see
<andrewlsd> I couldnt post on trello earlier.
<Kilos> maybe i can add you
<Kilos> i dont see you there
<andrewlsd> Thanks.
 * elacheche is back
<elacheche> what?
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> I'm too lazy and busy to read an understand the discussion sorry :D
<elacheche> A summary please :D
<Kilos> we use trello to do work
<Kilos> you may look https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<elacheche> trello is not FOSS :p
<Kilos> there is another one being tried out that is, but we needed something at the time
<Kilos> trllo works well though for groups to work together
<Kilos> you dont have a group of buntu peeps helping you
<Kilos> i use what works for me, i didnt even check the FOSS thing
<Kilos> haha i got a gotchi thing elacheche
<Kilos> had to ask my daughter to do it
<elacheche> hahaha Kilos :D Awesome :D
<elacheche> Trello is just a kanban board :D there is many foss kanban boards outthere :p
<Kilos> man dont fight me
<Kilos> ill cry
<elacheche> Can't fight you :) I respect you :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche> I really do :) :)
<Kilos> thats good to know ty
<elacheche> Do you think that we should create an announcement email to inform our LOCOs and the news team that we exist?
<elacheche> I mean like an official announcement :) So maybe someone else want to join us :)
<Kilos> yes but dont send till the site is fixed
<Kilos> something is wrong with the https link
<Kilos> it works with http though
<Kilos> some certificate prob
<mohamed_linuxat> back
<Kilos> wb mohamed_linuxat
<mohamed_linuxat> kilos :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> i dont often do smileys
<mohamed_linuxat> I did it ..join metasploit IRC ..pain in the ass :D
<Kilos> well done
<mohamed_linuxat> why?!
<Kilos> you should also get a mask for your ip address
<mohamed_linuxat> how that
<Kilos> i type slow with 2 fingers and have to look where the keys are  so smileys are added effort
<mohamed_linuxat> LOOOOOOOOOL
<Kilos> you /j #freenode and ask staff to please give you a cloak
<Kilos> then your ip doesnt show
<Kilos> oh my the kenya guys went off, server probs maybe
<mohamed_linuxat> ok
<Kilos> wb stickyboy  what did you break
<Kilos> wb kenju254
<stickyboy> Kilos: Not sure... all of the Nairobi peeps dropped heheh.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> we got a new joiner from sudan,
<Kilos> so fix things man, dont break them hehe
<stickyboy> Kilos: Amazing! Sudan!
<stickyboy> I tried to get a visa there last week.
<mohamed_linuxat> INTERNET very slow here
<Kilos> mohamed_linuxat  say hi to stickyboy  from nairobi
<mohamed_linuxat> hi stickyboy
<mohamed_linuxat> nice to meet you
<mohamed_linuxat> whois from sudan?
<Kilos> didnt you say you were mohamed_linuxat  ?
<mohamed_linuxat> hahahahah
<mohamed_linuxat> yes i am mohamed
<stickyboy> mohamed_linuxat: I'm in Nairobi
<stickyboy> We have a strong GNU/Linux community here.
<mohamed_linuxat> stickyboy: glad to hear from you :)
<mohamed_linuxat> we are neighbors :D
<stickyboy> mohamed_linuxat: Indeed :D
<stickyboy> I'm American, and getting a visa to Sudan is complicated!
<stickyboy> I wanted to come eat feta and drink coffee.
<stickyboy> :(
<mohamed_linuxat> looooooooool
<Kilos> feta cheese?
<stickyboy> Kilos: yah :D
<mohamed_linuxat> yes sure you can
<stickyboy> They have nice Feta in Sudan. :P
<mohamed_linuxat> feta hhhhhhhh
<Kilos> i love that stuff, send some here
<Kilos> email will do
<mohamed_linuxat> :D
<stickyboy> My girlfriend is in Sudan right now for work, and she says the cheese is amazing. The ice cream, the coffee, etc.
<stickyboy> I love food...
<mohamed_linuxat> yes we have nice tradition food
<mohamed_linuxat> tell me when you will departure
<mohamed_linuxat> I will be there for you on Airport
<stickyboy> mohamed_linuxat: Yes! Amazing haha.
<stickyboy> I will let you know if I get a visa. :P
<mohamed_linuxat> acually I work in Khartoum Airport BTW :)
<Kilos> visas are always such a hassle
<stickyboy> mohamed_linuxat: Oh wow, very convenient. ahhahaa
<Kilos> lol go in a suit case stickyboy
<mohamed_linuxat> oh what is the problem regarding your visa
<mohamed_linuxat> I can help I work closely with police department may can help you
<mohamed_linuxat> to get quick visa to sudan
<stickyboy> mohamed_linuxat: They said I needed to apply from the Ministry of Foreign affairs.
<stickyboy> In Khartoum (not here in Nairobi).
<mohamed_linuxat> I see
<mohamed_linuxat> they say whay?
<mohamed_linuxat> this is not how it usually works
<stickyboy> mohamed_linuxat: I think it's because I'm American. :\
<stickyboy> Kenyans get a visa on arrival.
<stickyboy> Not sue
<stickyboy> s/sue/sure/
<Kilos> hi Pathfinder
<Pathfinder> Kilos: Hey man :)
<Pathfinder> How is the going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> a guy from sudan joined us today
<Pathfinder> Kilos: Been good but extremely overwhelmed by work and school
<Kilos> everyone has the same problem.
<Pathfinder> Kilos: Hahaha..yeah...who's the new guy?
<Kilos> mohamed_linuxat
<Kilos> from the airport in sudan
<elacheche_anis> o/
<Kilos> follow our meeting in za elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> OK kenju254
<elacheche_anis> ok Kilos
<Mohamed_linux> hi
<Mohamed_linux> any body here!!
<melodie> hi Mohamed_linux
<melodie> what's up?
<Mohamed_linux> every thing is goog on the hood:)
<melodie> wonderful!
<melodie> so what's next?
<Mohamed_linux> melodie aflaaam
<melodie> ?
<Mohamed_linux> :)
<melodie> sorry no idea what you mean?
<Mohamed_linux> where are you from
<melodie> south France (west) and you?
<Mohamed_linux> sudan middle of sudan ;)
<melodie> that's the center of Africa? Or do I mistake?
<Mohamed_linux> little above
<melodie> ok
<melodie> looking at the Africa map now, it seems I was mistaking somehow
<Mohamed_linux> what are you doing
<Mohamed_linux> now dayies
<Mohamed_linux> dayues
<Mohamed_linux> daytimes I MEAN
<melodie> I tried to raise in knownlegde and in production, allow me to show you part of it
<melodie> http://linuxvillage.org/en/downloads/
<melodie> and you can find a screeshot (or more than one) at the home page: http://linuxvillage.org/en/
<Mohamed_linux> woooow this cooool stuff
<Mohamed_linux> you are good man
<melodie> woman :D
<melodie> please
<melodie> or girl... you can say either or
<Mohamed_linux> loool sorry
<Mohamed_linux> its nice work for real
<Mohamed_linux> I will download the image and test it on vmware
<Mohamed_linux> how old are you girl ?
<melodie> 56 and you?
<Mohamed_linux> 27
<melodie> nice!
<melodie> lucky you, you started long before me! :D
<Mohamed_linux> can i add you to my list
<melodie> which version do you want to test? a small one? a large one? x86_64? i386?
<melodie> which list?
<Mohamed_linux> friends list
<Mohamed_linux> 64 bit version
<melodie> I use Xchat and have favorite chans, you can add me to all friend lists you want!
<melodie> and small or large version?
<melodie> and you, what do you do? daily ? :)
<Mohamed_linux> I devolop routers voip server using linux
<Mohamed_linux> for small and meduim size network
<Mohamed_linux> also shell scripting
<melodie> shell scripting is nice
<melodie> the rest too :)
<Mohamed_linux> yeah its cool
<melodie> here in France I can't find voip modem/routers, I wanted to buy one to get rid of the one from my ISP, but no one sells them
<Mohamed_linux> you can do it its easy if you have old PC
<melodie> aha
<melodie> I do have old pc's
<melodie> even several
<Mohamed_linux> many topics over the net rich content :?(
<melodie> yes there are
<melodie> I just never tried
<Mohamed_linux> actually most of the work done on the internet
<melodie> which distro would you advice me to try for this purpose?
<Mohamed_linux> may contribution on defining QoS quality of service policyies and rules
<melodie> excuse me: what do you mean when you say "may" ?
<melodie> it seems out of context..
<Mohamed_linux> to give servers and router involved on the process of call setup and media stream get guality
<Mohamed_linux> my :)
<Mohamed_linux> my not may
<melodie> ok
<Mohamed_linux> ok
<Mohamed_linux> really you are great person i like your work
<melodie> if you need a linux box easy to go and very light, you can use Bento Openbox (it's not supported officially, and it relies fully on the Ubuntu repos)
<Mohamed_linux> what is desktop envirment there?
<melodie> if you need it to make your own on top of it, it's very easy with Ubuntu Builder (see Kamilion's ppa)
<melodie> Openbox + openbox menu + obsession is the environment
<melodie> it's very easy to tweak to your liking
<melodie> I just need to give a few pointers in a documentation, which I started to write
<melodie> the idea is : "less is more" but more it looks like a windows xp, the better
<melodie> so there is lxpanel and the classic lxmenu, and also the openbox menu which has a dynamic application menu
<melodie> then you want to make it even ligher : possible and even easy!
<Mohamed_linux> ok
<melodie> I started also to write something about it, last year and it's on the way to be updated now (It's updated in French, I have to port the tutorial to English next)
<Mohamed_linux> i will tray it tommorow
<melodie> it lacks UEFI : I have to choose a method to bring it inside.
<melodie> will you try the small version or the larger one?
<Mohamed_linux> whar
<Mohamed_linux> what you recommends
<melodie> that depends
<melodie> well, both?
<melodie> one after the other? :)
<Mohamed_linux> i will stsa
<Mohamed_linux> i will stsa
<melodie> ok :)
<Mohamed_linux> i will start w
<Mohamed_linux> larger
<Mohamed_linux> :)
<Mohamed_linux> to see the full picture
<melodie> :)
<melodie> are you used to Ubuntu boxes? Synaptic? Else?
<Mohamed_linux> yes
<melodie> ok, so you should find it easy enough.
<melodie> I will be looking forward to your feedback. :)
<Mohamed_linux> yeah sure
<Mohamed_linux> I would like to give it tray
<Mohamed_linux> if my connection now is so slow to download IOS
<Mohamed_linux> no if :(
<Mohamed_linux> looool
<melodie> do you use wget ?
<melodie> to download?
<Mohamed_linux> wget, git ..etc
<Mohamed_linux> clone also works fine on ubuntu
<melodie> some guys for South Africa and North Africa, and others told me in their countries the post office is super bad, and very unreliable. How is it in Sudan?
<melodie> I don't know clone (googling "clone" now)
<Mohamed_linux> get cloning the web site containing image files like ISO .rar ,gz and so
<melodie> clone downloads files?
<Mohamed_linux> yes sure its most modern way
<Mohamed_linux> used by new software devolpers
<melodie> it's not a free open source soft?
<Mohamed_linux> totally free
<melodie> open source? do you have a link? :)
<Mohamed_linux> QA google git clone
<QA> Mohamed_linux: "Git - git-clone Documentation" http://git-scm.com/docs/git-clone :: "Git - Getting a Git Repository" https://git-scm.com/book/it/v2/Git-Basics-Getting-a-Git-Repository :: "Setting up a repository - git-clone | Atlassian Git Tutorial" https://www.atlassian.com/git/tutorials/setting-up-a-repository/git-clone/ :: "Clone - Git Reference" http://gitref.org/creating/ :: "Importing a Git repository using the comman…
<melodie> Mohamed_linux oh! git-clone ! I get it
<Mohamed_linux> QA google git clone github
<QA> Mohamed_linux: "Fetching a remote - User Documentation - GitHub Help" https://help.github.com/articles/fetching-a-remote/ :: "Fork A Repo - User Documentation - GitHub Help" https://help.github.com/articles/fork-a-repo/ :: "Which remote URL should I use? - User Documentation - GitHub Help" https://help.github.com/articles/which-remote-url-should-i-use/ :: "Importing a Git repository using the command line ... - GitHub Help"…
<Mohamed_linux> loool
<melodie> git is one, clone is a non free software, for Windows, and git-clone yet another soft XD
<Mohamed_linux> hhhhhhhh that what i meant
<melodie> :)
<melodie> wget has options
<melodie> you know "-c" right?
<melodie> do you know "--limit-rate" ?
<melodie> saying because in my "young years" I used wget to obtain Debian testing "netinstall" version.
<melodie> I had 56kbps (dialup) and wget helping it took one week to get the iso. XD
<Mohamed_linux> man wget now ....
<melodie> while leaving some access to the web, while downloading. :)
<melodie> well about wget, of course it's in Bento, and you will also find lftp which is very convenient, and can be used a ftp client and also with ssh connection : "lftp sftp://login@server:/"
<Mohamed_linux>  -c
<Mohamed_linux>        --continue
<Mohamed_linux>            Continue getting a partially-downloaded file.  This is useful when you want to finish up a download started by a previous
<Mohamed_linux>            instance of Wget, or by another program.  For instance:
<Mohamed_linux>                    wget -c ftp://sunsite.doc.ic.ac.uk/ls-lR.Z
<melodie> you need some configuration files in .config/lftp to achieve that
<melodie> yes and -c is also used in lftp
<melodie> for instance
<melodie> so you do : wget -c ftp://sunsite.doc.ic.ac.uk/ls-lR.Z
<melodie> then you hit Ctrl+c to stop it
<Mohamed_linux> I see
<melodie> then you call back the command line in the same console, and hop! download resumes without loosing one bit!
<Mohamed_linux> yeah yeah
<melodie> and --limit-rate allows reducing the download speed to leave some bandwidth for other uses (surf, mail.. )
<melodie> and the same is possible with lftp with "set net:limit-rate X:Y"
<Mohamed_linux> you asked me earlier about post office
<melodie> where X: is the download rate and :Y the upload rate
<melodie> yes?
<Mohamed_linux> we have this service but not cool
<melodie> aha
<melodie> how uncool is it?
<Mohamed_linux> and cost much money and used only by org and gov
<melodie> O_O
<melodie> post office???
<Mohamed_linux> yeah every body can register and have account key but its expensive
<Mohamed_linux> loool
<Mohamed_linux> you know frdex right?
<melodie> register... account key... what are they?
<melodie> Fedex ?
<melodie> UPS ?
<Mohamed_linux> yeah
<melodie> yes private companies, why?
<Mohamed_linux> they can deliver to you here in sudan but submitted by gov post office then you have to pay a gain to the gov
<Mohamed_linux> bay again to gov .. can you believe that
<Mohamed_linux> looool
<melodie> the gov is tricky
<melodie> here we pay the stamps to the post office
<melodie> the cost includes the VAT
<Mohamed_linux> you in france you have this by default since nabilon bonaert no gov fees
<melodie> the cost of expedition is more and more expensive, but people using internet a lot tend to send less and less postal mail
<Mohamed_linux> you in france you have this by default since nabilon bonaert no gov fees
<melodie> I get it don't worry
<melodie> I just told you what we get
<melodie> hidden fees :)
<Mohamed_linux> hhhhhh
<melodie> but the post office is very reliable
<melodie> and quite fast
<melodie> a letter takes 1 to 3 days to be delivered
<melodie> simple letter with no additional cost
<Mohamed_linux> yes i know i see it on movies
<melodie> lol !
<melodie> that seems science fiction to me
<melodie> seeing what I see irl : in movies. XD
<Mohamed_linux> too much
<melodie> has anyone considered starting a business with teamed Gnous?
<melodie> XD
<melodie> to carriage stuff through Africa (let's say: Pinguins in CD's and usb sticks?)
<Mohamed_linux> what the time now ?
<melodie> 1:09 am, and your's?
<Mohamed_linux> here 1:09 AM
<melodie> ok
<melodie> same then
<melodie> I have to go to sleep soon, feels tired now
<melodie> I suggest, if your web connection is not good, just download the small version
<melodie> and then add whatever apps you want on top of it
<melodie> I can give you the diff on a pastebin:
<melodie> here: http://pastebin.com/FtTXUBYJ
<Mohamed_linux> ok
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-27
<Kilos> morning africa
<R0ok_> Morning Kilos. Morning Africa
<Kilos> hi R0ok_
<R0ok_> time to read the daily papers -> https://news.ycombinator.com/
<Kilos> hehe
 * mciverza lurks, is mainly in #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> hehe
<mciverza> ;-)
<eebrah> Morning all
<Kilos> hi eebrah
<eebrah> hey Kilos
<eebrah> what do y'all think of this whole Jonathan Riddell | Kubuntu | Ubuntu CC kefurfle?
<mciverza> eebrah, not aware of it. off to google I go.
<Kilos> eebrah  im hoping they resolve the issue in a friendly way
<eebrah> mciverza: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/kubuntu-project-lead-asked-to-step-down-by-ubuntu-community-council
<eebrah> one of many stories covering it
<mciverza> eebrah, yip am reading jonathan and other's blogs at the moment.
<Kilos> i have followed it
<andrewlsd> Kilos, you were made for KDE :-)
<Kilos> lol i love kde andrewlsd
<Kilos> battled in the beginning but no more
<andrewlsd> Kilos KDE Koolness.
<andrewlsd> you running plasma 5 yet? (via 15.04)
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> no still 14.04 stock
<Kilos> will only upgrade when 16.04 is stable
<andrewlsd> am also on 14.04
<Kilos> yeah its great
<Mohamed_linux> good morning
<Kilos> hi Mohamed_linux
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<Kilos> QA  define keen
<QA> Kilos: Keen \Keen\, v. t. To sharpen; to make cold. [R.] [1913 Webster]  Cold winter keens the brightening flood. --Thomson. [1913 Webster], Keen \Keen\ (k[=e]n), a. [Compar. {Keener} (k[=e]n"[~e]r); superl. {Keenest}.] [OE. kene sharp, bold, AS. c[=e]ne bold; akin to D. koen, OHG. kuoni, G. k["u]hn, OSw. kyn, k["o]n, Icel. k[ae]nn, for k[oe]nn wise; perh. akin to E. ken, can to be able. [root]45.] 1. Sharp; having a fine e…
<elacheche> Kilos, I like to share this with you :D → https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pm0S37r6MA
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> no man elacheche  what is it, youtube vids eat data
<elacheche> Oups x( I forget you have 3G contract not ADSL
<elacheche> Sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> not even contract
<Kilos> prepaid
<Kilos> but you can tell me about it
<elacheche> ouch.. Don't you have ADSL in ZA?
<Kilos> ys but not out to rural areas the copper kept getting stolen
<elacheche> :/
<Kilos> ya bad
<Kilos> even power lines, 3 ks in a night
<Kilos> hi Amarah  Benno-007
<Amarah> hi
<Kilos> elacheche  is the gotchi thing ok haha
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa Amarah
<Amarah> pleasure is mine
<Kilos> where are you?
<Amarah> europe
<Kilos> aha how did you find us?
<Amarah> rss of kde blog
<Kilos> cool
<Amarah> found it about half hour ago
<Amarah> where you from?
<Kilos> south africa
<Amarah> cool
<Kilos> have you looked at our site?
<Amarah> yes i did
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Amarah> ive put it in my bookmarks
<Kilos> oh good was that in the blog too?
<Amarah> yes
<Kilos> nice to hear that, means things are spreading
<Amarah> yep -_0
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> been a job to get going but we getting there
<Amarah> as time passes more people will find it
<Amarah> i got  a question i do i make this channel my primary channel on freenode
<Amarah> im on kde 5 using konversation
<Kilos> im on kde 14.04 also on konversation
<Kilos> you want to know how to add the channel?
<Amarah> yes
<Amarah> i clicked on the link on the site
<Kilos> tick file top left
<Amarah> ok
<Kilos> server list
<Kilos> then tick chat.freenode.net
<Kilos> then tick edit on the right
<Kilos> you with me?
<Amarah> yep
<Kilos> where it says auto join channels
<Kilos> at the bottom tick add
<Kilos> hen type in #ubuntu-africa
<Amarah> got it thank you
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> what do you do?
<Amarah> im a webdeveloper back-end
<Kilos> nice
<Amarah> you?
<Kilos> im kinda a retired old man
<Kilos> ubuntu is my hobby
<Kilos> when needed i fix kids laptops in the area and do some data recoveries
<Amarah> ah cool
<Amarah> how long are you using ubuntu now?
<Kilos> since 8.10
<Amarah> thats a long time
<Amarah> im using it sind 12.04 or so
<Kilos> but battled lots, then when 9.10 came out i got going better with the help from the za guys
<Amarah> thats good
<Kilos> 12.04 was a good release
<Amarah> yes it was
<Kilos> i only went kde when 14.04 unity gave too many probs
<Amarah> thats true
<Kilos> this 14.04 kde is rock solid
<Amarah> true, kde5 isnt yet missing alot of stuff from kde4
<Kilos> now im hooked on kde for life
<Kilos> i will wait for 16.04 then upgrade
<Amarah> yeah i recommend that
<Kilos> i still have one pc running 12.04 unity and bento
<Amarah> i dont know bento
<Kilos> bento is nice, its ubuntu with openbox
<Amarah> ah ok
<Kilos> if you hang out here you will see melodie, its her projec
<Kilos> nice and fast and she is always looking for guys to test for her
<Amarah> alright ill remember the name
<Amarah> cool
<Kilos> so tell me , did you like the site?
<Amarah> yeah i do looks good and the information on it was very clear
<Kilos> im happy
<Amarah> -_0
<Mohamed_linux> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-28
<R0ok_> Ola Africa!
<Kilos> hello africa
<elacheche> o/ Nice hackergotchi kenju254 :)
<Kilos> lol you okes and your funny things
<elacheche> ahhhhhhhhhh! I mean Kilos not kenju254 x)
<elacheche> kenju254, are you even alive dude??!! x)
<Kilos> haha my daughter did it for me, i couldnt see some of the stuff in gimp they tell you to use so she used photoshop i think
<elacheche> hahahah :D
<stickyboy> Wasaaaaaaa
<Kilos> hi stickyboy
<stickyboy> Kilos: Hey hey.
<Kilos> hi daker
<Kilos> elacheche  why you show away when you arent?
<elacheche> I don't be always here.. even when am using  the pc
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so you like to hide
<elacheche> x)
<Kilos> stickyboy  do do know whats happening with symmetria and his servers?
<stickyboy> Kilos: Nah, man. Symmetria is so scarce these days.
<stickyboy> I'm on the KENET mirrors btw.
<stickyboy> ubuntu.mirror.ac.ke
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what you flooding freenode for elacheche
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-29
<Kilos> qa hi
<QA> wassup
<Kilos> hello africa
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-30
<Kilos> hello africa
<Kilos> haha elacheche_anis  woke up
 * Kilos waves
<elacheche_anis> hahah Kilos :D Morning :D
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  ongolaBoy
<Kilos> ohi Private_User
<pieter2627> Ooi oi oom Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hmm... found an empty channel #meto
<Kilos> maybe its unused
<Kilos> morning superfly
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Kilos> over 4 hours no power today
#ubuntu-africa 2015-05-31
<Kilos> morning africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-05-30
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hello africa
<elacheche> wassup Kilos :)
<Kilos> been busy dosing sheep so tired now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> your side el?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> tab fail
<Kilos> elacheche
<Kilos> you back at work yet os still honeymooning?
<Kilos> s/os/or
<elacheche> Back to work Kilos :)
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> you went back to work to rest
<elacheche> :D
<Kilos> hi CraigZim MarwenDo
<MarwenDo> hi Kilos  :)
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo :)
<elacheche> Kilos: https://plus.google.com/104209171859740165866/posts/61AULG4S1NH
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> gray beard already
<Kilos> i dont watch videos man
<urbanslug> Kilos: Spoke to Redempta, we agreed that it would be easier for her to run IRC on her phone.
<urbanslug> Because comps are bulky etc
<Kilos> clever
<Kilos> was a painful  episode for me irc on a fone
<urbanslug> For me too
<urbanslug> IRC is for terminal apps
<Kilos> no man works well with konversation and hexchat
<Kilos> i tried weechat once as well
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
 * Kilos wonders if elacheche is still limited to day time irc only
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos how are you there
<Kilos> cold but fine ty, hows things there
<Kilos> send some heat
<Kilos> 5°c is for penguins and walrusses
<Na3iL> things here are good too :D
<Na3iL> Aww penguins are the best :DD
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> hahaha
<Na3iL> it's my coffee time
<Na3iL> QA, please coffee
<QA> Na3iL: What?
<Kilos> QA coffee on
 * QA starts grinding coffee
<Na3iL> hahahaha good girl
<Kilos> now say coffee please
<Na3iL> QA, coffee please
<QA> Na3iL: Alrighty
<Na3iL> ^_^
<Kilos> paddatrapper is working on her for us
<MarwenDo> :D :D :D
<Na3iL> good job paddatrapper
<Na3iL> Hello MarwenDo how are you mate :D
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL gi Kilos
<Kilos> when done she will use duckduckgo nog google anymore
<MarwenDo> fine :) :)  Na3iL
<Kilos> hi MarwenDo
<Na3iL> aw that's cute :D
<paddatrapper> Na3iL: thanks. Haven't done too much yet though
<Na3iL> paddatrapper, if I remeber well it's written with Python?
<Kilos> and after debconf she will hopefully be rewritten to fit in with all the modern stuff
<Kilos> like python 3\
<Na3iL> Awesome!
<paddatrapper> Na3iL: yeah. Currently python 2, with a couple of outdated libraries
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos and Na3iL!
<paddatrapper> QA: coffee please
<QA> paddatrapper: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure Kilos
<Na3iL> I will help indeed with rewritten her :D
<Na3iL> QA, ty a lot
<QA> Na3iL: Excuse me?
<paddatrapper> Na3iL: awesome!
<Kilos> QA botsnack
<QA> :)
<Na3iL> GTG guys, it's time for real coffee now
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> QA botsnack
<QA> Kilos: botsnack is :-) <3
<Kilos> see she loves me
<leumas> acetakwas: How are you today?
<acetakwas> leumas::  Hey. I'm great. And you?
<leumas> Am okay
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-01
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> hellooooooo africa
<Researcher-> waka waka africa
<Researcher-> :D
<Kilos> they all sleep late i think
<Researcher-> yeah
<Researcher-> guess so
<Kilos> only za peeps wake early
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Na3iL> Hello Kilos Hello Africa
<Na3iL> Hows your day?
<Kilos> very busy outside getting lands ready for planting oats for winter feed Na3iL
<Kilos> how was yours
<Na3iL> ah that's cool :D
<Na3iL> me as usual, work work work xD
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> :D
<Kilos> if you dont work you dont eat
<Kilos> life can be tough
<Na3iL> haha indeed
<Kilos> hi josuebrunel
<Kilos> and ongolaBoy
<Kilos> and loganaden
<Kilos> when are you guys bringing more recruits here?
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-02
<Kilos> hi chesedo
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<chesedo> hello Kilos and the beautiful continent
<theShirbiny> password -> 123123123
<theShirbiny> oops
<Kilos> haha theShirbiny
<Kilos> that was clever
<Kilos> you surely dont use that kind of password
<Kilos> jazz it up with caps letters and upercase characters
<Kilos> like !@#Shirbiny123
<Kilos> with other numbers of course
<theShirbiny> no way, i'm using this one Thoo6Eki!x;ahngoogi7aba5Viph0neizog7zeey)i/M7eefoh
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> that looks good yes but hard to remember
<theShirbiny> that's what .txt files are for
<chesedo> or password managers
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> just use pwgen -sy 40
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-03
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> elacheche you didnt warm me about the meeting man
<Kilos> warn
#ubuntu-africa 2016-06-05
<Kilos> hellooo africa, sorry 14 hours no power
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-29
<elacheche> http://mhall119.com/2017/05/endless-possibilities
#ubuntu-africa 2017-05-31
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-01
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> morning elacheche
<elacheche> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> any newqs from the board lad?
<Kilos> i see i was approved but dont know if thats for a couple of weeks again?
<Kilos> how are my tunisians elacheche ?
<elacheche> Kilos: Yep, that's for just until the CC sort this out
<elacheche> I'm good Kilos.. Just stressed by too many deadlines
<Kilos> eish man, look after yourself and say hi to everyone for me please elacheche
<elacheche> K Kilos :)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-06-02
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> how are you CraigZim
<CraigZim> Not bad at all and you?
<Kilos> sorry i have been slack here, but been having months of heart issues and now 3 weeks of bad flu as well
<Kilos> when im slack you guys must keep the ball rolling
<CraigZim> I think we all been slack. Better send us for disciplinary hearing :)
<Kilos> hahaha
